# OnePlus 3 launched today



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2016)

*cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/6645489/akrales_160608_1089_A_0030.0.jpg

Its price in India has been revealed ahead of the official announcement. According to an advertisement published in English daily Hindustan Times, the OnePlus 3 will be priced at *Rs. 27,999* and will be available exclusively via Amazon India.

Qualcomm Snapdragon 820 processor, fingerprint scanner which can unlock the handset in 0.2 seconds; 6GB of RAM, and 64GB of inbuilt storage. The ad also reveals that the OnePlus 3 will sport a 16-megapixel rear camera, and an 8-megapixel front camera.

[YOUTUBE]Gy8-uhr-EzE[/YOUTUBE]

OnePlus 3 review: lessons learned | The Verg

Will you buy it ?


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 15, 2016)

If there's another model with less RAM and price, I will but right now, 6GB RAM is too much for a phone!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 15, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> If there's another model with less RAM and price, I will but right now, 6GB RAM is too much for a phone!!



exactly nobody needs more than 640k ram


----------



## ZTR (Jun 15, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> If there's another model with less RAM and price, I will but right now, 6GB RAM is too much for a phone!!


inb4 8GB RAM on phone

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 15, 2016)

And Most notably no invite!

OnePlus 3 review: Flagship killer that will make you want to settle : Reviews, News - India Toda


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 15, 2016)

Amoled :jawdrop: 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Amoled :jawdrop:
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



OnePlus 3 calls it Optic Amoled! It's a customized version of super AMOLED:

OnePlus 3's Optic AMOLED is just a SAMOLED with color and temperature modifications - Android Authorit


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 15, 2016)

Battery endurance tests out yet?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2016)

28k is too much for me..25k is sweet deal for OP3


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 15, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> 28k is too much for me..25k is sweet deal for OP3


Compared to what you have to pay for a g5 or 27th it's still a great deal!

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Jun 16, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> 28k is too much for me..25k is sweet deal for OP3



May be later they will come with 4GB RAM version with lower price tag 6GB on android phone is useless.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2016)

I too agree 25k is idle deal...even when I change my handset every 2 yr I keep 25k as my budget.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 17, 2016)

am still using oneplus one, will use 2-3 more years, it just works.
there is no new feature that is a must have for day to day.

nfc payments is something would entice me to buy new phone.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 17, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> am still using oneplus one, will use 2-3 more years, it just works.
> there is no new feature that is a must have for day to day.
> 
> nfc payments is something would entice me to buy new phone.



Same here.
But Oneplus One already has NFC


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 17, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> 28k is too much for me..25k is sweet deal for OP3



Dollar rates has bump now. Also for more 3k you will get accidental care protection for 1 year, double 4G data for idea users and some other free goodies.

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> I too agree 25k is idle deal...even when I change my handset every 2 yr I keep 25k as my budget.



*OnePlus 3 is basically a downgrade from older OnePlus 2 in following ways:*

1. 3000 mAH battery from 3300
2. Camera is downgraded to 1.1 um, 1/2.8 from 1.33 um, 1/2.6
3. No laser focusing now but phase detection autofocusing
4. Single camera LED from dual
5. No swappable covers

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> Same here.
> But Oneplus One already has NFC



NFC payment!? Does it work in India now?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 17, 2016)

Dr. House said:


> NFC payment!? Does it work in India now?



With ICICI pockets app, it does.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, OPO launch price was 350$ (~= inr 21487.27) somewhere around Nov 2014 (1$= inr 61.3922 then), a little less than 22k (Indian launch price).

Now, 400$ (~= inr 26834.18) in June 2016 (1$ = inr 67.10), 28k seems justified (although, it wouldn't hurt if the pre-applied screen guard was a tempered glass and a sandstone back cover was included in the box)


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 17, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> With ICICI pockets app, it does.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



They are already giving you amazing one year accidental damage care and double 4G data offer. Plus in US pricing 7-8% state taxes are extra in bill for 400$


----------



## Minion (Jun 17, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> am still using oneplus one, will use 2-3 more years, it just works.
> there is no new feature that is a must have for day to day.
> 
> nfc payments is something would entice me to buy new phone.



One plus one is still a good phone with larger battery and nfc is present in your phone.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 17, 2016)

Nothing significantly has been changed in the phone industry. Waiting for something new happen with next nexus with android nutella coming up this August.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 17, 2016)

yeah smartphones are now commodities, race to bottom..
plus everyone is bored of downloading apps
also apps spam too many notifications.

Messaging AI service is where google and facebook are betting.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 17, 2016)

Every android phone is same from Moto G4 to OnePlus 3. There is no day to day difference much in using phone that includes messaging, whatsapp, facebook, ola/uber twitter and few other social media website. The only thing that makes difference is camera picture quality.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 18, 2016)

Dr. House said:


> They are already giving you amazing one year accidental damage care and double 4G data offer. Plus in US pricing 7-8% state taxes are extra in bill for 400$


Import Data and Price of oneplus 3 64g     | Zauba

Customs declared price of ~23k. Should've included a free sandstone back cover and tempered glass screen protector in the box. Double data offer doesn't applies to every customer.


DateHS CodeDescriptionOrigin CountryPort of DischargeUnitQuantityValue (INR)Per Unit (INR)10-Jun-201685171290MOBILE PHONE ONE PLUS 3 GRAPHITE ONE PLUS A3003 (IN) 64G BRAND:ONEPLUS (BIS REG NO:R-41038075)Hong KongChennai Air CargoPCS7,200164,575,37622,85810-Jun-201685171290MOBILE PHONE ONE PLUS 3 GRAPHITE ONE PLUS A3003 (IN) 64G BRAND:ONEPLUS (BIS REG NO:41038075)Hong KongChennai Air CargoPCS2,88065,831,49222,85810-Jun-201685171290MOBILE PHONE ONE PLUS 3 GRAPHITE ONE PLUS A3003 (IN) 64G BRAND:ONEPLUS (BIS REG NO:R-41038075)Hong KongChennai Air CargoPCS7,200164,578,06422,8589-Jun-201685171290MOBILE PHONE ONE PLUS 3 GRAPHITE ONE PLUS A3003 (IN) 64G BRAND: ONEPLUS -(BIS REG NO: R-41038075)Hong KongChennai Air CargoPCS7,200164,580,65622,858


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 18, 2016)

I believe one should save money and get an iOS iPhone doesn't matter which model. iPhone 5S in this price range maybe.
Optimization and RAM management sucks a lot in android phones, every phone looks great on papers but in reality they stand nowhere around iOS in realtime usage.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 18, 2016)

Dr. House said:


> I believe one should save money and get an iOS iPhone doesn't matter which model. iPhone 5S in this price range maybe.
> Optimization and RAM management sucks a lot in android phones, every phone looks great on papers but in reality they stand nowhere around iOS in* realtime usage*.



File transfers counts as a real time usage which iOS is crippled at.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 18, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> File transfers counts as a real time usage which iOS is crippled at.


watch it, believe it!
[YOUTUBE]jRO30ujYBfA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 18, 2016)

Dr. House said:


> watch it, believe it!


Nobody would switch between 12 apps that crazily. There was a build.prop edit which somewhat fixed the aggressive memory management.

Also, the comparison would've made sense if and only if 6s was priced at 28k (which surprisingly, is its declared customs value)


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 18, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nobody would switch between 12 apps that crazily. There was a build.prop edit which somewhat fixed the aggressive memory management.
> 
> Also, the comparison would've made sense if and only if 6s was priced at 28k (which surprisingly, is its declared customs value)



You didn't get the point. iOS is far superior in performance than any android phone not only OnePlus 3 but also Galaxy S7/LG G5/HTC10 like android other flagships.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2016)

Dr. House said:


> You didn't get the point. iOS is far superior in performance than any android phone not only OnePlus 3 but also Galaxy S7/LG G5/HTC10 like android other flagships.



Bro even if we belive in what you say , I will never have 60-70k to burn on a cellphone..neither I would spend 25k on a 3yr old model...rather getting latest android every 2 yr will save me lot of money


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 20, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Bro even if we belive in what you say , I will never have 60-70k to burn on a cellphone..neither I would spend 25k on a 3yr old model...rather getting latest android every 2 yr will save me lot of money



Well said *sujoyp*!! I think *Dr. House* forgot about price to performance ratio which we Indians always look at. After all not every one can spend 60-70 k for a phone.



Dr. House said:


> You didn't get the point. iOS is far superior in performance than any android phone not only OnePlus 3 but also Galaxy S7/LG G5/HTC10 like android other flagships.



iPhone 6s (64GB) will definitely make sense if priced within 33k.

- - - Updated - - -

I know its the wrong thread or sub-forum (I'll be really grateful if someone can direct me to the relevant section) but I would like to know if we can get battery packs for OnePlus 3? You know the likes which act as phone case or cover but pack an additional battery. If not for OnePlus 3 then any suggestions or knowledge on similar item for OnePlus 2 would also be appreciated.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys a very good article on OP3 vs iPhone 6s Plus : (You'll have to translate the page though)
OnePlus 3 vs iPhone 6s Plus: confronto foto e video - HDblog.it


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 21, 2016)

The OnePlus 3 Revie

See how bad is the display of OnePlus 3. Even worse than OnePlus 2.

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> Bro even if we belive in what you say , I will never have 60-70k to burn on a cellphone..neither I would spend 25k on a 3yr old model...rather getting latest android every 2 yr will save me lot of money



Then you definitely not consider Oneplus as they have bad history of updating to marshmallow after 8 months in nexus. Go with Nexus 5X 32GB that costs 21k on ebay.in. It will be better choice for updates and LG quality.

- - - Updated - - -



ssb1551 said:


> Well said *sujoyp*!! I think *Dr. House* forgot about price to performance ratio which we Indians always look at. After all not every one can spend 60-70 k for a phone.



On that basis LeEco Max 2 costs 22k with much better specs than OnePlus 3.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2016)

One plus is losing the Charm it once had with One plus one....and that is very sad.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 21, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> One plus is losing the Charm it once had with One plus one....and that is very sad.



Yeah! It was one hit wonder.


----------



## the.one (Jun 22, 2016)

Dr. House said:


> Every android phone is same from Moto G4 to OnePlus 3. There is no day to day difference much in using phone that includes messaging, whatsapp, facebook, ola/uber twitter and few other social media website. The only thing that makes difference is camera picture quality.



True..

- - - Updated - - -



Dr. House said:


> Yeah! It was one hit wonder.



It had something different to offer till it had CM on its side.

Oxygen OS needs to improve a lot to give it that again. Otherwise it will remain "just another android smartphone".


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm now waiting for the next nexus phone coming this august. I heard rumor that htc is working on two phones this year based on amazing htc 10.
One with normal 5" screen to succeed 5x
And another 5.5" screen phone for 6P
Huawei is making a tablet this year for nexus.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2016)

Idk why you guys complaining about Op3. Yes the battery is somewhat of a compromise other than that it's a great phone. Having used the phone I can confirm the device is great overall. Build quality is also top notch. 

Performance wise it's a beast. There are even benchmarks available backing that up. Overall, it's definitely a phone worth buying. Sure next Nexus will be better, but that will be launching in October so it's bound to be better.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Idk why you guys complaining about Op3. Yes the battery is somewhat of a compromise other than that it's a great phone. Having used the phone I can confirm the device is great overall. Build quality is also top notch.
> 
> Performance wise it's a beast. There are even benchmarks available backing that up. Overall, it's definitely a phone worth buying. Sure next Nexus will be better, but that will be launching in October so it's bound to be better.


u bought OP3 ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 24, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> u bought OP3 ?


Naa. Interning at Digit. The device has been here.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 24, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Idk why you guys complaining about Op3. Yes the battery is somewhat of a compromise other than that it's a great phone. Having used the phone I can confirm the device is great overall. Build quality is also top notch.
> 
> Performance wise it's a beast. There are even benchmarks available backing that up. Overall, it's definitely a phone worth buying. Sure next Nexus will be better, but that will be launching in October so it's bound to be better.



next nexus might come earlier in Q3 because andorid N beta was launched way earlier this time by google. So most possibly we will se next nexus devices this August.

- - - Updated - - -

We are complaining because OnePlus sucks after CM integration gone. Now it's just an another chinese OS phone as OTA sucks a lot. 
I finally got Marshmallow update on my OnePlus 2 this month after waiting like 8-9 months of nexus release. That's a shame!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 25, 2016)

OnePlus 3 review: Confidence booster - GSMArena.com


----------



## ZTR (Jun 25, 2016)

Dr. House said:


> We are complaining because OnePlus sucks after CM integration gone. Now it's just an another chinese OS phone as OTA sucks a lot.
> I finally got Marshmallow update on my OnePlus 2 this month after waiting like 8-9 months of nexus release. That's a shame!



One thing that OnePlus has which other Chinese phones don't is top notch Dev support

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 25, 2016)

ZTR said:


> One thing that OnePlus has which other Chinese phones don't is top notch Dev support
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z


Yes,  the Dev support is quiet good. Though their original dev team is small from what I know. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2016)

ZTR said:


> One thing that OnePlus has which other Chinese phones don't is top notch Dev support
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z



Xiaomi also has good dev support


----------



## ZTR (Jun 28, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Xiaomi also has good dev support


Not as great as OP
Xiaomi used to be dev friendly but now they have backtracked
Just look at the no of ROMs RN3 has compared to OP3 and that will tell you about the dev support of both brands 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 3, 2016)

Sorry for the bump, but what (TPU) case + tempered glass would be good for OP3 for a total of under 1k?

Thinking about getting Spigen K03CS20615 Rugged Armor Case.

Need to find a tempered glass which can cover the entire screen and have proper cutouts.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 3, 2016)

Is it good buy now?? On shopping site?


----------

